# Leopard Vs. Crested (Gecko)



## Weird_Arachnid (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, so I posted (before) about which are good beginner reptiles (more preferably, lizards). Most said either a Leopard or a Crested gecko.

If you had to choose, which would it be? (So far, I'm going with cresteds since heating appliances aren't that necessary if you keep the temps between 70 and 80-basically room temps. Yet most argue in saying Leopards are easier since they don't require the misting.)


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 22, 2008)

I've recently made the same decision, and decided to go with a crested when I do my next pet-buying. Doing a little misting isn't exactly difficult (I have houseplants which require more watering than that, hehe), but BOY am I ever sick and tired of dealing with crickets as it is just taking care of my four tarantulas. Having to deal with crickets multiple times a week, gutloading them in a seperate enclosure, recapturing them to feed to the gecko...it's my idea of hell, personally.  

With cresteds, you can pay like three bucks for a bottle of professionally-balanced powdered fruitbased diet mix (of the just-add-water variety) that'll last you for ages.


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Jan 22, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> I've recently made the same decision, and decided to go with a crested when I do my next pet-buying. Doing a little misting isn't exactly difficult (I have houseplants which require more watering than that, hehe), but BOY am I ever sick and tired of dealing with crickets as it is just taking care of my four tarantulas. Having to deal with crickets multiple times a week, gutloading them in a seperate enclosure, recapturing them to feed to the gecko...it's my idea of hell, personally.
> 
> With cresteds, you can pay like three bucks for a bottle of professionally-balanced powdered fruitbased diet mix (of the just-add-water variety) that'll last you for ages.


*nods*

If things go as planned I shall have a cresttie for my birthday next week. If mom complains about pet space, I'll get rid 3 of my Ts (2 G.aureostrita slings and a 3 in. A.seemanni).


----------



## DMTWI (Jan 22, 2008)

I do think the leopard gecko is a little eaiser to care for, but I don't feed her crickets, yuk! She gets mealworms and dubia roaches, much less a pain to deal with IMO anyway. Also, no the misting isn't really a big deal for the cresties and the powder mix is really easy to use, that's a big plus. I just like the fact the leopard uses one corner for her bathroom, not all over the cage like the crestie. But really, you can't go wrong with either.     

Good luck...


----------



## Bedlam (Jan 22, 2008)

I've got a crested and love that little thing!  If using a spray bottle once a day is tough then you've got issues.  I use the special formula to feed it but give it a cricket once in a while and it loves the process of the hunt.  

Go with a nice crested.  Cant go wrong.


----------



## T Frank (Jan 22, 2008)

Crested gecko!


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Jan 22, 2008)

T Frank said:


> Crested gecko!


Plain and simple, haha.


----------



## AzJohn (Jan 22, 2008)

I love crested geckos. If you plan on breeding geckos in the future, I can't imagine anything easier. I just hatched 2 more last night. These guys have so much personality and are a lot more active than the leopards I've seen.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 23, 2008)

The best choice would be a crested gecko they come in so many different varieties and colors they are simply a great display animal. You may keep them at room temperature and not have to worry about them getting URI. They don't need any special lighting. They can be feed both insects as well as baby food that "does not contain citric acid" that can harmful to them. Make sure to also us a calcium supplement with all there feedings. You can house an adult pair in a 20 gal high with no problem, Babies can be housed in 2 1/2 gal tank for several months..My adults pairs are in 12x12x18 all glass terrariums and they do quite well in them.... And the substrate is no more than paper towel....  

I hope this is of a little help..If you have any more questions you can Pm me any time....


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Jan 23, 2008)

AzJohn said:


> I just hatched 2 more last night.


Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 23, 2008)

I have two cresteds and they're awesome.. you'll really enjoy them.


----------

